
H1 Instances – Fast, Dense Storage for Big Data Apps - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-h1-instances-fast-dense-storage-for-big-data-applications/
======
edf13
Biggest issue with everything on AWS or GCP is still the bandwidth costs...
$0.09 down to $0.05 per GB just kills most live production service use cases.

------
necubi
Weird pricing. Way more expensive per TB than d2s (existing hard drive
instances), and only a bit cheaper than i3s (which have blazing fast NVMe
SSDs).

Assuming partial-upfront reservations:

    
    
      d2:  41$/month/TB
      h1: 135$/month/TB
      i3: 153$/month/TB
    

You also get more memory per GB with the i3s. Hard to see why anybody would
choose these instances without a significant price cut.

------
jjirsa
Know what would be great? Pricing info

~~~
teraflop
Try [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/)

